# Water changes for unfiltered bowl?



## cjschmelzer909 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a 2 gallon, unfiltered bowl with no live plants. The water temp has usually been in the high 70s during the day and usually drops a bit at night, although I just picked up a cheap heater today that says it will keep it right around 80 degrees (it's not adjustable... I saw no adjustable heaters at the pet store). I know I have to make multiple water changes a week, but what are some good signs that I need to make a water change?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

In a 2gal unfiltered without live plants-twice weekly....1-50% and 1-100% to maintain water quality....

Be sure the replacement water temp is pretty close to the tank water temp and properly acclimate back to the tank after the 100% water changes.

The gradual temp changes from day-night, light on and off and the temp differences at different levels within the tank...generally are tolerated by a healthy Betta...


----------



## cjschmelzer909 (Jul 14, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> In a 2gal unfiltered without live plants-twice weekly....1-50% and 1-100% to maintain water quality....
> 
> Be sure the replacement water temp is pretty close to the tank water temp and properly acclimate back to the tank after the 100% water changes.
> 
> The gradual temp changes from day-night, light on and off and the temp differences at different levels within the tank...generally are tolerated by a healthy Betta...


Okay, thank you. I just moved her into the 2 gallon bowl yesterday so it was brand new water, but it's already ever so slightly cloudy. Should I consider changing the water soon, like tonight, or just wait until I'm supposed to change it?

I also plan on getting a 5 gallon tank before I go off to college in about a month (I'll be bringing her with me), so she will have more room once she grows more (it's a baby at the moment)... How often should I make water changes then?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

You want to start your first water change on a new setup on or about day 3....making a partial water only change is fine anytime you feel its needed...

In a 5gal filtered once the nitrogen cycle has established...50% weekly with vacuum to maintain water quality...
During the cycling stage 4-6 weeks-add a second 50% water only along with your regular 50% with vacuum-unless you have a test kit-then base that second water only on results of ammonia, nitrite 0.25ppm or greater until you have nitrate of 5-10ppm without any ammonia, nitrite spikes for several days.


----------



## cjschmelzer909 (Jul 14, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> You want to start your first water change on a new setup on or about day 3....making a partial water only change is fine anytime you feel its needed...
> 
> In a 5gal filtered once the nitrogen cycle has established...50% weekly with vacuum to maintain water quality...
> During the cycling stage 4-6 weeks-add a second 50% water only along with your regular 50% with vacuum-unless you have a test kit-then base that second water only on results of ammonia, nitrite 0.25ppm or greater until you have nitrate of 5-10ppm without any ammonia, nitrite spikes for several days.


Okay, so you're saying if I get a 5 gallon tank I should get a filter as well? I was planning on keeping it unfiltered because I thought 5 gallons was still small enough for that. I guess a filter would be better at college anyway, much easier to take care of the water quality.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't use filters in any of my tanks 10gal and smaller-but I have lots of live active growing plants.

IMO/E filters are optional for a Betta, however, without a filter it will be hard if not impossible to establish the nitrogen cycle due to limited dissolved oxygen for the BB.

Water changes on unfiltered 5gal without live plants-50% weekly with 100% monthly. If you add some stem and/or floating plants you wouldn't need the 100%.....


----------



## cjschmelzer909 (Jul 14, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> I don't use filters in any of my tanks 10gal and smaller-but I have lots of live active growing plants.
> 
> IMO/E filters are optional for a Betta, however, without a filter it will be hard if not impossible to establish the nitrogen cycle due to limited dissolved oxygen for the BB.
> 
> Water changes on unfiltered 5gal without live plants-50% weekly with 100% monthly. If you add some stem and/or floating plants you wouldn't need the 100%.....


Oooohh ok I understand. So basically, if unfiltered then buy some live plants, if no live plants then buy filter... Seems like a pretty easy choice lol

What exactly is the benefit of the nitrogen cycle? I just thought that it was something you had to pay attention to if you had a filter...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

No....you don't have to have either a filter or live plants....having them changes water change needs.

The nitrogen cycle can be beneficial since the beneficial bacteria can help with water quality, however, since this is a closed system you still have to make water changes. With an established nitrogen cycle/biofiltration you don't need to make any 100% water changes like you would need to make when you don't have a filter and/or live active growing thriving plants.

The beneficial bacteria for the nitrogen cycle are self limiting based on-oxygen, food source and surface area to colonize.


----------



## cjschmelzer909 (Jul 14, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> No....you don't have to have either a filter or live plants....having them changes water change needs.
> 
> The nitrogen cycle can be beneficial since the beneficial bacteria can help with water quality, however, since this is a closed system you still have to make water changes. With an established nitrogen cycle/biofiltration you don't need to make any 100% water changes like you would need to make when you don't have a filter and/or live active growing thriving plants.
> 
> The beneficial bacteria for the nitrogen cycle are self limiting based on-oxygen, food source and surface area to colonize.


Thanks for the help and info! I think I may buy a couple live plants when I get my 5 gallon tank.

EDIT: Is it possible to buy any floating plants at a petco? I know they do have living plants but I'm not sure if any are floating... If not, there's actually a fish store less than a mile from the dorm I'm staying in... that's going to prove to be extremely useful


----------



## cjschmelzer909 (Jul 14, 2012)

And one more question lol... During the 50% water changes, is it okay to leave her in the bowl while I'm doing it? And dechlorinate the water before I put it in the bowl? I just don't want to stress her out too much


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I wouldn't remove her for partial water changes.....the less you have to remove the Betta the better IMO/E


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Also be sure that her water she is in is the same temp as the new water...


----------



## cjschmelzer909 (Jul 14, 2012)

How exactly do I go about doing that, then? When I moved her into a bigger bowl, I just took a big water glass, filled it up with tap water, poured it in until the bowl was filled up and then put in the dechlorinator and let it sit for like 10 or 15 minutes before acclimating her. Should I pour the new water into a different container and then slowly pour it in after taking out some of the old water? And how should I get it to the same temperature? My bowl has a heater now, whereas the container with the new water wouldn't be heated...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

cjschmelzer909 said:


> How exactly do I go about doing that, then? When I moved her into a bigger bowl, I just took a big water glass, filled it up with tap water, poured it in until the bowl was filled up and then put in the dechlorinator and let it sit for like 10 or 15 minutes before acclimating her. Should I pour the new water into a different container and then slowly pour it in after taking out some of the old water? And how should I get it to the same temperature? My bowl has a heater now, whereas the container with the new water wouldn't be heated...


Idk if there's any other way to do it but I just cup my betta and float her in the tank for at least 30 mins. If you slowly pour the new water in there will still be a big temp change which could be fatal.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I mix hot and cold water until I get the same temp. it really depends on your tap water, butI havent had any negative effects from this practice yet


----------



## cjschmelzer909 (Jul 14, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Idk if there's any other way to do it but I just cup my betta and float her in the tank for at least 30 mins. If you slowly pour the new water in there will still be a big temp change which could be fatal.


Okay, so just put her in a cup while she's still inside the bowl as opposed to netting her and taking her out of the bowl?

@OFL, I will try this sometime as well... I assume you put a thermometer into the container with new water while you mix the different temperatures?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

cjschmelzer909 said:


> Okay, so just put her in a cup while she's still inside the bowl as opposed to netting her and taking her out of the bowl?
> 
> @OFL, I will try this sometime as well... I assume you put a thermometer into the container with new water while you mix the different temperatures?


Yepp. Make sure that you don't over fill the cup, ensure air can get inside.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When making a partial water change-using either a siphon or cup...remove half the water and replace with like temp dechlorinated water....You don't need to remove the Betta...just be careful and don't siphon or dip them out along with the water. When replacing the water-use your clean free hand to pour the new water over to displace the flow-so you don't disturb the substrate or injure the fish.

I collect the replacement water from the tap-I adjust the water temp at the tap-I use a digital thermometer(f_ound in the housewares dept for under $8.00_) under the running water so that I can keep the replacement water within 10 degrees (_more or less_) of the tank water to fill my bucket that I use for water changes-I add the dechlorinator-give a stir and use.....the water is safe to use once the dechlorinator is added-it works on contact......

While it is important to try and keep the replacement water temp fairly close to the tank water temp...Generally with partial water changes-a healthy Betta can tolerate 10 degrees difference (_more or less_)...Extreme temp changes can be stressful especially on a sick or compromised Betta.

With 100% water change and you move the Betta to a holding container with a lid.
Re-acclimate back to the new chemistry and temp by adding small amount of the new tank water to their half full holding container until full....Repeat if needed....
Once acclimated-either net or allow the Betta to swim out of the holding container into the newly cleaned tank once you dumped half of that water out of the holding container......
Be sure and have a little extra water made up to use for a top-off if needed....

***Always-wash your hands before and after working on the tank
***Always-unplug the heater and filter before you make water changes
***If making the water change near a sink-plug the drain before you start (_many Bettas have been lost down the drain_)
If using a filter-be sure and give the filter media a rinse/swish in the bucket of old tank water with a water change a couple of times a month
Once you refill the tank and turn the filter back on-The water should clear within an hour-If not-you either missed a water change at some point, overfeeding and/or overstocked-this is with unfiltered tanks too.....the water should clear within the hour after a water change...
Remember to monitor the water temp for an hour after the water change.


----------



## cjschmelzer909 (Jul 14, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> When making a partial water change-using either a siphon or cup...remove half the water and replace with like temp dechlorinated water....You don't need to remove the Betta...just be careful and don't siphon or dip them out along with the water. When replacing the water-use your clean free hand to pour the new water over to displace the flow-so you don't disturb the substrate or injure the fish.
> 
> I collect the replacement water from the tap-I adjust the water temp at the tap-I use a digital thermometer(f_ound in the housewares dept for under $8.00_) under the running water so that I can keep the replacement water within 10 degrees (_more or less_) of the tank water to fill my bucket that I use for water changes-I add the dechlorinator-give a stir and use.....the water is safe to use once the dechlorinator is added-it works on contact......
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info! Most of that I have been doing, but it's great to know I'm doing things correctly


----------

